# KMA - Signing off for BB test



## shesulsa (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello everyone - today will be my last day posting until after October 16, my HRD BB test.  I have much to cover and will need every spare moment.

 Thanks for the thought-provoking discussion and I will return in late October after my last post today.

 Respectfully,

 Georgia Ketchmark


----------



## bignick (Sep 9, 2004)

good luck with everything


----------



## Lisa (Sep 9, 2004)

Go and rock their world Shesulsa!  My thoughts and good wishes are with you. :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck!  Do your best!


----------



## whalen (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck on your Black Belt test...

It is the most important test you will ever take (MARTIAL ARTS) even second third etc... will not have the same feeling it will show you a lot about yourself and How you can push your self further than you thought possible.

It is the first step along the path that has been walked by many and still obstacles in the path can be overcome or we take a different path.


Once again GOOD LUCK....


HAPKI....

Hal


----------



## Zepp (Sep 9, 2004)

If you read this today, I won't wish you good luck, because you don't need it. Just remember when testing that you're there to do what you're able to do, and that should be enough.  Otherwise you wouldn't be testing.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 9, 2004)

KICK BUTT     




Look forward to your return!


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 9, 2004)

Good Luck!  artyon: 

 :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2004)

Shesulsa, I wish for you a calm heart, a clear mind and a kick *** test. 
Look forward to your smile when you return here. 

 :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 9, 2004)

I know you will do well!You have the spirit and heart it takes.I'll be looking foward to your return to MT!Then you will be a member of "the club".


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 9, 2004)

Shesulsa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    I know you'll do well on your test!  Hugs to you and best of luck!  We're all cheering for you!

- Ceicei


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 9, 2004)

good luck


kelly


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you Bignick, Nalia, Xequat, whalen, Zepp, Sarah, Chris from CT, MACaver, Gary Crawford, Ceicei, and Kelly!

 You guys are awesome and I appreciate your posts and wishes!  

 See you all in late October!

 :asian:


----------



## skaterlac (Sep 10, 2004)

see you there! Have fun!!


----------



## TomakaStud (Sep 10, 2004)

My hats off too you!!! Best of luck, i know you'll do excellent! Next time we talk you will be JKN Shesulsa!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2004)

Greetings - In response to a specific request, I would like to state that the name of the style Hwa Rang Do and HRD are trademarks of the World Hwa Rang Do Association and Do Joo Nim Joo Bang Lee and that I am not affiliated with this organization.  I am affiliated with Cascade Martial Arts Academy in Washington state which is affiliated with Corona's Martial Arts Academy in Arizona.

 If you have any questions regarding the WHRDA, please feel free to visit their website.  If you have comments or questions regarding my affiliation specifically, I will be happy to address them upon my return.

 Thank you,
 Georgia


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 12, 2004)

Georgia!  Nice to see you.  Good luck, lady!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all, just signing on to update:  Test will be October 23. 

 See you then!! :asian:


----------



## TomakaStud (Sep 18, 2004)

Well i'll see you in phx when you come for your black belt promotion at KJN's


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 8, 2004)

Good luck Sheslusa!

  :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 12, 2004)

Remember do your best and everything will come together


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey everyone!  This is tomorrow, so, think happy thoughts.


Go Georgia! 
artyon: :jediduel:artyon:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm an idiot, its the 23rd, not tomorrow! artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 16, 2004)

Go Georgia Go Georgia Go Georgia...

Thinking nothing but good thoughts for you today...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Guys Georgia's Black Belt test is tomorrow October 23rd!  Wish her well here!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=295718#post295718


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 23, 2004)

oooooohhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, BigNick, Nalia, Xequat, Whalen, Zepp, Sarah, Christ from CT, MACaver, Gary Crawford, CeiCei, Kelly, SkaterLAC, TomakaStud, Oak Bo, terryl965, Flatlander, MJ - I posted a dedication in the Locker Room, so please go and read.  Y'all are inspiring!!!! - THANKS TONS!!!

 Sincerely,

 Jo Kyo Nim Georgia Ketchmark :asian:


----------



## TomakaStud (Oct 25, 2004)

Congradulations!!!!Will you be coming to phx for the ceremony?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, Tom, I will be there for the ceremony with my brethren and my instructors.  I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## TomakaStud (Oct 26, 2004)

It will be my pleasure.


----------

